# The a127 diner meet is a go!!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Spoke to Mark to owner today and he is very happy for us to have a meet there! He will reserve a large area of the carpark for us and we can have some power as Rob from Gleamachine said about doing some Demos. We can have SAT 13th or SUN 14th march or SAT 20th or SUN 21st march. If you all let me know what dates you can make i will go with the one that suits the most!! I can then set a deff date and time in the next day or 2!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just had call to say that Grant the local AG rep will be coming along aswell.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Saturday 20th march suits me best, also gives plenty of notice to anyone wanting to come along.
Once dates are confirmed, previous experience dictates that it would be best to put a list together of those definately wishing to come along, otherwise as pleasant as it may be 5-6 people would be a little dissapointing.

Paul do you want me to speak with my supplier to see if I can arrange some detailing goods to be purchased on the day, ie.. Dodo, Megs etc..?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes please mate. Prob have a few bits myself!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll start the list 

1. 204driver
2. Gleammachine
3. SBerlyn


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll definitely be there with the AS truck if it can be done on any of those Sundays - unfortunately I have prior commitments on those Saturdays.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Im sure i can make this


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> I'll definitely be there with the AS truck if it can be done on any of those Sundays - unfortunately I have prior commitments on those Saturdays.


Sunday sounds best for me then


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunday would be preferable for me too as Saturdays I work although this can be changed - Personally, having a demo from Rob would make it beneficial and more appealing due to the fact I've not yet been to any meets and seen these techniques in action.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Have no Internet at the mo as we have a power cut, doing this on my phone! Shall we say sat 20th march then with a 11am start?? If this is date then I will call mark who owns the diner and we are all set.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Sunday would be better for me, but may make an appearance on the Saturday if the football ain`t on!!! lol


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Got power and internet again! Looks like sun would be better for most people. I know the AG rep can't make that day. Rob (Gleamachine) can you do the sunday??? I can do both days, just trying to make it suit everyone!!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I really dont mind when we do it, but Sunday seems best from other responses :wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

204driver said:


> Got power and internet again! Looks like sun would be better for most people. I know the AG rep can't make that day. Rob (Gleamachine) can you do the sunday??? I can do both days, just trying to make it suit everyone!!


Yes can do Sunday 21st, although it's my day of so may not be keen to do many demo's, but you can have the pleasure of my wonderful wit and charm.:lol:

Currently it hasn't raised much in the way of interest though, if we are happy to go with this date then let me know and I'll post it up in another section to see if it fairs better.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be up for this, any of the dates should be fine.:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunday 21st is a go, then 

S


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

That Sunday is fine with me


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

when ever is fine with me, ill make an appearance


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I would have come but i am doing a run for Sport Relief that day, which usually ends with us in the pub after!

Have a good day!!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just found this, Rob. Would probably drop over.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea. I'm interested in going, with 'Fiestagirlie'.

Which thread are you using for the names list, as there are two?

Chris.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

hi mate, add your name to the one under the title "A127 DINER meet list" :thumb:


----------

